# Ufermatte, wie befestigen?



## Bessy333 (4. Mai 2007)

Wie kann man eine Ufermatte (ist so eine grüne) befestigen? Muß man die kleben?


----------



## Dodi (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Ufermatte, wie befestigen?*

Hallo Bessy!

Ein kleines Hallo und ein Gruß von Dir wäre sehr nett...

Schau mal hier.
Vielleicht hilft es Dir weiter - versuch ruhig mal die Suchfunktion, da findest Du bestimmt so einiges.


----------



## Thorsten (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Ufermatte, wie befestigen?*

*Hallo
*
...........

*Gruß*


----------



## Jan Rö. (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ufermatte, wie befestigen?*

Hallo 

Das mit den Ufermatten ist doch kein Problem. Ich würde entweder Heringe aus Plastik oder Eisen in den Boden stcken oder ein paar grösere Steine darauf Legen.

Jan


----------



## Annett (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ufermatte, wie befestigen?*

Hi,

na dann mach das mal vor. 
Wenn Du nicht an die Kapillarsperre denkst, ist der Teich ziemlich fix um einige Liter/m³ ärmer - je nach Größe....
Und mit Kapillarsperre und Eisen?  

Hast Du mal ne Skizze, wie das dann aussehen soll?


----------



## midnite (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ufermatte, wie befestigen?*

Hallo,
wieso befestigen?  

überm Uferwall legen und mit sand bedecken   

Gruß,

Tom


----------

